# Creative Image Maker Magazine



## christopher walrath (Dec 27, 2008)

Announcing the release of the January 2009 issue of CIM magazine tomorrow night, Sunday Dec 28 PM in the states.  The link is in my signature.  Look for it around midnight GMT.

One word to the wise.  If you are squeamish looking at macro images of nasty looking insects, this is your forewarning.

Thanks, all.  Have a great day.


----------



## fotogal (Mar 24, 2011)

Chris, I have been Googling the mag but it appears it is no longer published?? I'm sorry if this is the case, I was looking forward to it and just read your posting a short while ago.


----------

